# Lost Social Services Card



## cizzy (9 Jul 2008)

I seem to have lost my social services card around the house and i could badly do with collecting my child benefit. Does anyone know if there is any chance that the post office will pay out if i go down with ID or will i just have to wait for a new card to be issued. Any replies appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

Are you sure that you need the card? I thought that all you needed was the _CB _book and (perhaps) photo ID?


----------



## cizzy (9 Jul 2008)

The book is no longer in use and you need your card now for both your child benifit and the early childcare supplement, as far as i know this only came into effect last month.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

Didn't know that. We were previously  claiming ours using the book but switched to bank lodgement a while ago.

Unless the _PO _is miles away from you then you should obviously just pop down with photo ID (and maybe the stubs from an old _CB _book if you happen to have one?) and see what they can do for you?


----------



## cizzy (9 Jul 2008)

That's my plan. I was just wondering if anyone else has been in the same position and how it worked out for them. Here's hoping.


----------



## gipimann (9 Jul 2008)

The Post Office are not supposed to pay any Welfare payments without producing the Social Services Card - in most POs, the counter staff has to swipe the card in order to authorise payment.

Contact your local Social Welfare Office and ask for a replacement card - they can issue you with a temporary card until the new plastic card arrives in the mail.


----------

